# Sunie 16 x 24 Heat Press not really 24



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

So I received in my 16 x 24 inch heat press and stick my 24" wide media on it and it hangs over. Come to find out the 24" press really is just a little over 23". 

Is this true for all 16 x 24 heat presses? Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That does sound odd. If it's advertised as a 16x24 the upper and lower platen should be exactly those dimensions.

You measured with a ruler?


----------



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes I did. I will be calling them shortly. But I am hoping someone out there has one they can measure to see if this is typical.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

It was measured with a ruler THAT WAS MADE IN CHINA


----------



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

So I called and spoke with them. They say they are 600mm wide and they just rounded that up to 24 inches. But really that is just a little over 23 1/2 inches.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Send it back! If you paid using a credit card simply call your bank, dispute the charge as receiving merchandise that was not as expected and they will reverse the charge instantly while the dispute process proceeds. The consumer (you in this case) very seldom lose a charge dispute as your credit card company does not want to rule against their own customer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tatonkathomas said:


> So I called and spoke with them. They say they are 600mm wide and they just rounded that up to 24 inches. But really that is just a little over 23 1/2 inches.


Sucks. If you can avoid it, I wouldn't take designs to the edge with these cheap presses anyway. They are notorious for cold spots.


----------



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

They have a 30 day return policy. No problems there. I will have to fight them to pay for shipping back and not charge me a 15% restocking fee, since they sold me not what I ordered.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

tatonkathomas said:


> They have a 30 day return policy. No problems there. I will have to fight them to pay for shipping back and not charge me a 15% restocking fee, since they sold me not what I ordered.


Again if you paid by credit card you are 100% protected. You may lose shipping to return the product but you will not lose restocking fee.


----------



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

My big problem is now I need to move up to the 20 x 25 size and that puts me from 400 to 2500


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Go on eBay - there are 16 x 24" all over the place for $300. We bought one years ago off ebay before we got a MaxiPress and it worked great. Just confirm with seller it is a true 24".


----------



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you think it is a problem if I need to use the whole 24"? Does the heat go all the way to the edge?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had 2 Sunie heat presses. The first one had terrible cold spots all over it and rhinestones were popping off shirts all over the place.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tatonkathomas said:


> Do you think it is a problem if I need to use the whole 24"? Does the heat go all the way to the edge?


What are you pressing? Can it be done in steps? 

[media]http://www.viddler.com/explore/proworld/videos/57/[/media]


----------



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think so. It is a 14"x24" wide mousepad full color with no breaks. It seems my best option is to go to a 23" mousepad or order a larger heat press as this is something I will be doing a lot of.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tatonkathomas said:


> I don't think so. It is a 14"x24" wide mousepad full color with no breaks. It seems my best option is to go to a 23" mousepad or order a larger heat press as this is something I will be doing a lot of.


You don't need breaks. It could be full cover. Is this sublimation?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

tatonkathomas said:


> I don't think so. It is a 14"x24" wide mousepad full color with no breaks. It seems my best option is to go to a 23" mousepad or order a larger heat press as this is something I will be doing a lot of.


Absolutely - get an inexpensive 24" printer and use 23" mous pads. We have custom shaped mouse pads done for us by Kevin at Johnson Plastic. Very reasonable.


----------



## tatonkathomas (Jun 23, 2011)

yes it is dye sublimation. I was told by tech support that it can't be done.


----------



## Drew Baker (Nov 12, 2009)

tatonkathomas said:


> Yes I did. I will be calling them shortly. But I am hoping someone out there has one they can measure to see if this is typical.


I had the same experience. I checked with other vendors offering 24x16 presses, and all the responses I got back said their presses were really 60cm like the Sunie press.

I settled with trimming my blanks to fit, but am curious about the 15"x25" GS-62 press on eBay. 

--Drew


----------

